# ROM updates here please



## dubie76 (Oct 15, 2011)

I have been on XDA for a while. If you have ever been there you already know that any questions or comments you make you get flamed!

I am tired of it. I like it here at rootzwiki. I did however notice that the ROMs here for the sensation (thats what I have) are not up to date as they are on XDA. How can we get the devs to update them here for us?


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

We've been trying to get developers to do this, but unfortunately it's up to them. If they could get a big enough wrench/hint through their thick heads, they might figure it out... Apparently free phones aren't enough of a carrot to lure them out.


----------

